# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Öin'den ABD'ye uyarı: Ticari savaş çıkar

## bozok

*üin'den ABD'ye uyarı: Ticari savaş çıkar*

*

**Pekin, Amerikan Senatosu'nun dün görüşme programına aldığı yasa tasarısına tepki gösterdi.*

4 Ekim 2011 *16:03*

üin, ABD'nin para birimlerinin değerini kasten düşük tuttuğuna inandığı ülkelere yaptırım uygulamaya yönelik yasa tasarısına tepki gösterdi.

ABD Senatosunun dün görüşme programına almaya karar verdiği yasa tasarısı, Washington’un, başta Pekin olmak üzere ticari avantaj sağlamak için para birimlerinin değerini düşük tuttuğuna inandığı ülkelere karşı ticari yaptırımlarının önünü açıyor.

Tasarı günler sürebilecek tartışmalardan sonra yeniden oya sunulacak.

Kabul edilmesi halinde Temsilciler Meclisi'ne, orada da onaylanırsa yasalaşması için ABD Başkanı Barack Obama'nın imzasına sunulacak.

üin Dışişleri Bakanlığı bunun iki ülke arasında "ticari savaşın önünü açabileceği" uyarısında bulundu ve Washington'dan "korumacı politikalar" diye tanımladığı bu önlemlerden vazgeçmesini istedi.

üinli bir hükümet yetkilisi de yasanın onaylanması halinde uluslararası ortamda kabul görmüş kuralların ihlal edilmiş olacağını öne sürdü.

BBC Pekin muhabiri Michael Bristow, ABD tasarısının açık açık üin'den bahsetmediğini ancak asıl hedefin Pekin olduğu konusunda fazla kuşku bulunmadığını belirtti.

üin Dışişleri Bakanlığı'nın tepki göstermesinin yanı sıra üin Ticaret Bakanlığı da yasa tasarısının adil olmadığını savundu.

ABD'de bir çok politikacı ve iş çevreleri, üin'in para birimi yuan'ın değerini kasten düşük tuttuğunu iddia ediyordu.

Düşük yuan, üin'in ihraç mallarının daha ucuz olması anlamına geliyor.

Döviz kurlarında düşük fiyattan el değiştiren yuan, üin'in ithal ettiği ürünlerin fiyatlarının artmasına neden oluyor.

Tasarıya destek verenler, ABD'nin üin'le ticari açığının bu sebepten çok büyük olduğunu söylüyor.

üin'in para birimi politikalarının istihdam piyasasını da etkilediğini savunanlar yok değil.

Bu görüşe karşı çıkan üinliler ise Amerika'nın işsizlik oranlarının yüksek olması gibi mevcut ekonomik sorunlarının Washington'ın izlediği yanlış politikalardan kaynaklandığını savunuyor.

*MYNET*

----------

